# Painkillers



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Our 11 year old Ridgeback Tyler has is on medication for his heart. He is on Vetmedin and frusemide. He's doing very well with regards to his heart, although I think he could be doing with some kind of pain relief for his legs now. He has had bad hips since a puppy, although it's never really affected him too badly as he used to go to hydrotherapy and has always had joint supplements etc. He's due his check up at the vets, but would appreciate any advice before I go. He's not good with metacam, it upsets his tummy, as he's had this in the past. Would tramadol be a better option considering the other meds he's on? Just wondering if anyone has any experience of using heart meds and painkillers also.

Thank you in advance.

Tracy
xx


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would think that tramadol would be fine as its a safe drug that doesn't have many interactions with others. I'd call your vet and find out for sure though because it can interact with other drugs. 

You can also try things like adequan injections (developed for horses with arthritis but now a canine med- protects the joints), acupuncture, aquapuncture, laser therapy, etc.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I've read that a combo of tramadol and zeel (both made by the same company) can work fairly well for arthritis, as Danemama suggested though make sure you ask your vet about it first. I know acupuncture treatments were really helpful for my parent's lab when he was having a lot of arthritis issues.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you both. I will check with the vet. I would have went down the acutpunture route, however Tyler would find it really stressful, so didn't want to subject him to that given his age and condition. He hates the vet at the best of times. Demi, our Bullmastiff recieved her 1st session of acupunture today. She's bomb proof in the vets and quite happily sat whilst the needles went in. She's got a bad back, so hopefully between that and the swimming, she'll be on the mend soon. I had to travel for acupuncture, as our conventional vets offer nothing in the way of alternative therapies. 
I'll look into zeel. I've not heard of that before. 

Thanks again for the info.

Tracy
xx


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok. I've looked up Zeel and it has anti inflammatory properties and the tramadol would be a good painkiller. Am I right in thinking this is why it's a good combo for arthritis?


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> Ok. I've looked up Zeel and it has anti inflammatory properties and the tramadol would be a good painkiller. Am I right in thinking this is why it's a good combo for arthritis?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm using Zeel now for Tyler and see how he goes with that. Thanks for that suggestion. I'll hold off on the tramadol for now. He's doing a lot better with switching back to a raw diet, I can't believe how good he looks. The vet didn't think he'd last long after being diagnosed with heart failure last Christmas, but he's still here and looking stronger than ever. I don't know who enjoys the whole natural feeding more, me or them. It's a close one. Love this forum.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

If you are willing to try homeopathy, belladonna and arnica may help a lot. Do your research before starting, but homeopathy is amazing it really does work. 

Also try coconut oil and fish oils. They are natural anti inflammatories, antivirals, antibacterial and anti fungal oils. My dogs get coconut.oil everyday. I call it natures miracle oil.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Cheers for that. I'm waiting for salmon oil to arrive, should get it next week. I've never really used oils before, so will give it a try. I've also ordered more vitamin E. My Bullmastiff has a homeopathic remedy called RRA 30c. It's a spray which we put on her gums twice a week. This is to help her with an injured back. she is also recieving acupuncture. I believe this has arnica in it and other things which I cant remember at the moment. Our Ridgeback never got to see this vet, as it's a 3 hour drive there and 3 hour drive back. Tyler's not up to travelling that length of time now, so he had to stay at home. I'll try and get a picture of him up, his weight and movement is loads better since switching back to raw.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Tyler had his check up tonight to check his heart. All good news. The vet reckoned he's still a grade 3 murmer, so that's not got any worse, which is fantastic. His meds are staying the same.
He's been on raw since July this year, been on Zeel for around 3 weeks and been on salmon oil for about 2 weeks now. I'm not sure what's helping, but something is. His back feet don't drag so much now, and he's a lot more lively and not sleeping so much. I realise his heart will get worse and his legs too, but for now he's got a very good quality of life.
We decided to leave the Tramadol for now, as he's doing so well. 
I'm well chuffed with the salmon oil. Is the coconut oil better or just the same for joints? Would it be worth trying the coconut oil once I've finished the salmon oil, or is it best to leave them on the salmon?:happy:


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Try both - we do both ebcause they are great for different reasons.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. I will get some ordered.:smile:


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Is there a specific coconut oil I'm looking for. I did a search in Amazon and there's a few came up.

Thanks.:smile:


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I just realized my post should have said Zeel and Traumeel, not Tramadol- sorry, I am glad to hear something is working and helping though.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw the traumeel and I thought that's what you meant when you said it was from the same company. My hubbies taking the zeel too and it is making a difference to his knee. Thanks for the advice. Spot on.:smile:


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Whew! I'm glad you clarified that, Roo-- I know Tramadol contains acetaminophen, which I understand to be toxic to dogs. But we just so happen to have some on hand (an old prescription for the hubby). I've been looking for something better than aspirin to give to my nine year old Annie Girl. 

Our vet is a holistic/herbalist vet, though, and he prescribed a special compound with about 10 different herbs in it. It seems to work pretty well, but it is a tad expensive. We also found that the glucosamine/chondroitin chews for people work well, and at the same dose, are less expensive than the pills sold in the pet aisle. It took Annie a bit to warm up to the orange cream flavored chews, but she likes them now. (I personally hate them-- I tried one, it tastes more like chicken broth, and yucky broth at that!)

Then at the hunting supply store, we found another jar of pain wafers for arthritic hunting dogs. It contains yucca extract and willow bark. These combined with the chews work well, and are less expensive than the special herbal compound the vet sold us.

Now... if you live in an area where burdock weed grows rampant, do let your doggies have a good munch. Those also contain some natural pain relief as well as lots of great vitamins and minerals, and antioxidants, and cancer preventive properties! All parts of the plant are beneficial, but the root is the best for pain relief. I haven't been able to find any where we live now, but where we lived before, there was way too much, and Annie used to just munch mouthfuls every chance she got. Since studying herbal pain relief for her, I now know why.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry, you want cold refined not processed virgin organic. I liek NOW brand.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Fundog said:


> Whew! I'm glad you clarified that, Roo-- I know Tramadol contains acetaminophen, which I understand to be toxic to dogs. But we just so happen to have some on hand (an old prescription for the hubby). I've been looking for something better than aspirin to give to my nine year old Annie Girl.


Tramadol may or may not contain acetaminophen. Vets prescribe it without the included acetaminophen. For humans, the tramadol/acetaminophen combination may be labeled Ultram or Ultracet.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

mheath0429 said:


> Sorry, you want cold refined not processed virgin organic. I liek NOW brand.


I've got some coming today. I had a look on amazon and went for the one that was most natural. I think it's the one you mentioned. Can't wait to start it. My salmon oil is nearly finished.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

BeagleCountry said:


> Tramadol may or may not contain acetaminophen. Vets prescribe it without the included acetaminophen. For humans, the tramadol/acetaminophen combination may be labeled Ultram or Ultracet.


I was wondering about that. My Bullmastiff in my avatar was prescribed tramadol and rimadyl for managing his pain due to bone cancer. He had no problems whilst taking it.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

BeagleCountry said:


> Tramadol may or may not contain acetaminophen. Vets prescribe it without the included acetaminophen. For humans, the tramadol/acetaminophen combination may be labeled Ultram or Ultracet.


Ah! That explains a lot, thank you.


----------

